# Blunt mans Auto Tent grow MI5 ONYX AUTO ASSASSIN



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

So this is like the 4th time makein this journal again :joint:lol so im gonna copy and paste a bit and save me fingers all that work

Here we go again.
    So i finally got a tent after wanting 1 for sum time now. Its  3x3x6.5 and just barely fits in the closet i got it in(was a lil worried  about the hieght but its all good).easy setup and everything looks  great. on the 15th I got pro-mix hp and filled my 3 gallon buckets  making sure to break up those dang clumps and and completely saturated  everything to get the ph incubation to begin(the dolimite lime i add  should help too,i went with 3 fat tbsp).
    I started 3 onyx, MI5, and 3 Auto assassins on the 16th and all but 2  popped in 24hours and the other 2 popped 12 hours later and all are in  the ground now doin thier thing. 

    I was in a bit of a rush to get started again due to my last harvest  is goin to be gone in 2 months and i hate paying up the arse for herb


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

heres them at 2 days old. they broke ground on dec.20th 

View attachment baby tent 084.JPG


View attachment baby tent 085.JPG


View attachment baby tent 088.JPG


View attachment baby tent 089.JPG


View attachment baby tent 091.JPG


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

have you ever used the promix HP before? im running the BX and waiting to see how it works. what nutes are you using?


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2011)

God I love tents.......Green Mojo bro....may the God of Dank bestow the fire on you.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

so shes day 6 and all seems well other then a lil heat stress but that  should be all better once i got my new 190cm fan in.I went and got a  timer the other day and switched up my schedual so it goes off in the  day so its easyer to do the morning gardening.Is it bad to switch the  schedual up when there young like this ya think? 

View attachment day 6 babby 001.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 002.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 003.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 004.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 005.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 006.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 008.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 009.JPG


View attachment day 6 babby 011.JPG


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> have you ever used the promix HP before? im running the BX and waiting to see how it works. what nutes are you using?



Ya mang this is a pro mix hp grow, im using fox farm nutes:lama: BEST GROW YET for healthiest plants.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

they're looking good. i seem to have a runt or two, but they're a couple of days behind the rest so im sure they'll catch up soon enough


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> God I love tents.......Green Mojo bro....may the God of Dank bestow the fire on you.


thanks man:aok:, ive learnt  so much freakin stuff here at MP, pretty much all I know about growing and ever grow gets better and better.Cant wait to get me medical card:lama:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

looks like all is good in the gaarden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.got one thats droppy i think due to to much water. heres the pics 

View attachment day 9 013.JPG


View attachment day9.1 001.JPG


View attachment day9.1 002.JPG


View attachment day9.1 003.JPG


View attachment day9.1 004.JPG


View attachment day9.1 005.JPG


View attachment day9.1 006.JPG


View attachment day9.1 007.JPG


View attachment day9.1 009.JPG


View attachment day9.1 012.JPG


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

so its days 13 now and it looks like the males are startin to show.got  pre male balls on 1 AA, 1 MI5,and 2 ONYX.The AA male might be a hermie  cuz i think i see a white hair on it too 

View attachment day 13 003.JPG


View attachment day 13 004.JPG


View attachment day 13 005.JPG


View attachment day 13 006.JPG


View attachment day 13 007.JPG


View attachment day 13 008.JPG


View attachment day 13 009.JPG


View attachment day 13 010.JPG


View attachment day 13 011.JPG


View attachment day 13 015.JPG


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

so now im cought up but i dont got no more pics cuz i gotta borrow a cam from a buddy. I have 1 female of each kind(3 out of 9 kind bad ratio) and there about day 29 or so. also got some babys at about 13 days and 6 days ill get sum pics of em tonight. The auto assassins pretty sexy from doin my "Fan leaf tuck" techneak, ill post pics on how I do that.Autos seem to love it


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

got my male MI5 at my friends and collected a lil pollen sac yesterday and its there sitin in a plastic bag open so air can get to it in a cupboard waiting till i wanna do this. gonna breed a branch on the MI5 and the Auto Assassin.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry about the males, hopefully the females will produce :farm:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 19, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> sorry about the males, hopefully the females will produce :farm:


o ya atleast a qp outta the 3, the auto assassins is a monster:hubba:


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 19, 2011)

nice!!! :clap: i might have to try growin some


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 19, 2011)

right now I have had my doors open the entire grow  so cool fresh air can get in, the lights are about 10 inches so im probley gonna raise it today. I should have my 190cfm in tomorow with the carbon filter and close up the grow doors for the first time.I might need a lil help with settin that up


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 23, 2011)

so its about day 32ish for my 3 girls, i wish i coulda got pics sooner but i didnt have a cam handy.they seem pretty healthy and buds a startin to form nicely.my 7 MI5 i started 16 days ago are startin to show sex and found 2 males and 2 females and 1 posible male.the 2 fems have been transplanted to the 3 gallon pots.my 3 1 week old onyxs are lookin a lil scragly but should be fine. I also started a 007 bagseed i found in a really good sack of weed(i tried germinating others i found but they never poped but i found this 5 month old seed  and gave it a last try and she poped). 

View attachment 31 day old 2011 009.JPG


View attachment 31 day old 2011 025.JPG


View attachment 31 day old 2011 032.JPG


View attachment 31 day old 2011 034.JPG


View attachment 31 day old 2011 039.JPG


View attachment 31 day old 2011 045.JPG


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

so its day 38 and ive now switch to tiger bloom and feed the AA and MI5.Im planing to feed em to the 9th week  or so and do a 2 week flush. out of the 7 mi5 20 day old 2  were females. they got transpanted and ill be feeding them veg till the 5th week. the 3 last seedlings are onyx and theyll be seexing in like 4 days.and i just planted another onyx in a 2L pot, it should be popin anytime now. I just added 3 3foot t5's on the side to bump up the lumens 10500 and give it a wider full spectrum in there. they cost about 117$ and added 117 watts.

 And it looks like ill be ordering up another tent 2x2x5.3 pretty soon.gonna get a 190cfm fan with carbon filter and fan controler for it.i might do the rest of my onyx abd a few AA a friend is sending me witch should get here in a few days.ill be running my other 400watt hps in there. im not to worried about temps, cuz these auto assassin got some mexican sativa in em and it seems to handle the heat ok when i get 8 inches away from my bulb.heres sum pics 

View attachment day 38 001.JPG


View attachment day 38 006.JPG


View attachment day 38 007.JPG


View attachment day 38 025.JPG


View attachment day 38 030.JPG


View attachment day 38 036.JPG


View attachment day 38 032.JPG


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

huh pics r still not work n wut the funk! 

View attachment day 38 031.JPG


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

gettin bushy BM! and that cola is niice :aok:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

ya the AA is the bigest bushyiest plant ive grown to date.im not really liken tht tho.cuz i rather have em smaller with a single cola so i could fit 9 girls in there next time.I didnt realize it was a sativa dominate auto. ill be stickin with the indica autos from now on


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> heres them at 2 days old. they broke ground on dec.20th



I use that exact tent for flowering! How do you deal with the heat of the HPS?!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 25, 2011)

they're looking good Doc.

i gotta find a camera so i can post pics of my RRF.. its real short but thick and bushy. nice buds so far.. i wish it had got a little bigger.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 27, 2011)

MI5 are looking good. Looks like my last one i grew. You do any LST on them? Got some growing now and getting her tied up.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 27, 2011)

Will check it out. Thats what i have been doing is tucking the fan leafs under the bud sites to get a little bigger. Had to tie the lower ones down though


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 27, 2011)

i started some ER x RRF crosses and they're real stretchy. nearly 2 feet tall and real thin. i've thought about pulling the tops over a little to keep an even canopy but haven't done it yet.. maybe today i'll get around to it.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 17, 2011)

lookin good doc!! & dont worry just like the girls, your pics will come threw for you also. puff, puff, pass.............


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Apr 1, 2012)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> no i just tuck the big fan leaves in so the bud sites get more light. i got a vid on it



I thought the fan leaves are what take in all the energy to give them? wouldnt it be better to not tuck them in?


----------



## Jericho (Apr 1, 2012)

Some believe giving light to the sugar leafs (leafs around the bud) it will make they grow bigger. Science begs to differ though. I tried it and didn't see any real results. Its ok to try get some light to the lower canopy that gets neglected, but as long as its hitting the lower fan leafs imo.


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Apr 3, 2012)

:headbang:  Someone should grow big devil #2 with me and compare results


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 3, 2012)

if i had it i would.


----------

